# [Fastboot Files] 5.5.893 FXZ Leaked



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*Motorola Droid Bionic Fastboot FXZ Package Version 5.5.893*

*Download Link (Mirror 1, Mirror 2, Mirror 3, Mirror 4)*​*Motorola Drivers v5.4.0 (32-bit)*​*Motorola Drivers v5.4.0 (64-bit)*​*RSD Lite v5.6*​
*First OTA*
*FXZ Package*
*Fastboot Files*
*Flashable with RSD Lite*
*SHA1 - 6340F32AAABAACE91D7AD0D0FF89C6543C6D5BEC*
*MD5 - 659A4D737262834B563EBD6A5EFE6CF0*
****This version may wipe your user data****
*Filename*: VRZ_XT875_5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml
*Creation Date*: 10/13/2011 03:25:36
*File size*: 2393
*Software Version*: 5.5.893.XT875
*For Phone Model*: TARGA








Source


----------



## Zog

1st

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CellZealot

The file has already been pulled from filesonic. If you can reupload to another hosting site we may be able to juggle it for a while and keep it up on several sites.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

CellZealot said:


> The file has already been pulled from filesonic. If you can reupload to another hosting site we may be able to juggle it for a while and keep it up on several sites.


Already on it.


----------



## G8orDroid

Awesome!

Swyped from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki TapaTalk app.


----------



## BootAnimator

Will host/mirror on my server if I can get the original copy. I'll update with a new post when I get it.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*Updated OP with mirror: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VAA1FYVD*


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*Updated OP with latest Motorola Drivers and RSD Lite*


----------



## BootAnimator

This will be a HUMONGOUS treat for those who bricked with the leaked updates and had/are having issues getting back to bootable phone again!


----------



## bdsullivan

here is a link to the same files on XDA. i am downloading now, thanks to all who make getting these possible.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1417116


----------



## John L. Galt

I'm going to up it to my MF account as well. Just finished downloading.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Sweet, way to go!!!


----------



## John L. Galt

Times like this I wish I ahd a FIOS connection - or, even better, an OC48 lol

*sigh*


----------



## John L. Galt

And new ICS build is uploading to the th30ryrom site lol. I am so not gonna get any sleep tonight....


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*Added another mirror*


----------



## John L. Galt

21% uploaded lol....


----------



## CellZealot

This is all very exciting and really covers our our collective asses pretty well at this point.

But lets not be too quick to forget all of the contributions of the past few days and great leaps in our collective understanding of what is possible with these phones.

Doesn't really get any better than this though...to get exactly what you needed after you already learned to do it yourself.

Kinda like a fairy tale!


----------



## BootAnimator

CellZealot said:


> This is all very exciting and really covers our our collective asses pretty well at this point.
> 
> But lets not be too quick to forget all of the contributions of the past few days and great leaps in our collective understanding of what is possible with these phones.
> 
> Doesn't really get any better than this though...to get exactly what you needed after you already learned to do it yourself.
> 
> Kinda like a fairy tale!


No doubt!
"One-clicks" are nice to have, and technically so is this FXZ file.
But we learned a heck of a lot over the last week. How to flash things in ways never tried before.
Now that I've learned how to control my phone on my own, this file will be gravy on the potatoes!!


----------



## realbbb

for those that want it...

55893 Radio IMG apply fastboot RSDLite
http://dl.dropbox.co...Gradio55893.zip

55893 Radio ZIP apply via stock recovery (moto signed)
http://dl.dropbox.co...eRadio55893.zip

55893 minimal (boot, system, recovery) fxz (now w/built-in MD5 verfication via RSDlite) apply with fastboot RSDLite (cdt.bin will fail to flash if not same)
http://dl.dropbox.co...xz_55893.tar.gz

BBB
Living Better Worlds.


----------



## juicy

So now I have a way back to the upgrade path from say 5.7.893?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## gsDroid

juicy said:


> So now I have a way back to the upgrade path from say 5.7.893?


Yes, this is another way. This is an easier way than before. Would this method allow someone (not me) who got to .901, but lost root, to go back to .893 and try again?


----------



## John L. Galt

Since 901 has a different kernel, but the same bootloader, it theoretically *should* allow a full revert to 5.5.893 stock after wich you could be able to root. and then apply the 901 update again, or remain on 5.5.893.


----------



## bdsullivan

Can anyone confirm the new FXZ file works No matter what version your on, or tested it to see exactly how much it wipes your phone?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 1eyebrother

Does forever root work after doing this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

bdsullivan said:


> Does forever root work after doing this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Indeed it does.


----------



## CellZealot

I find it interesting that this wipes data because there is no userdata.img in this file like the original FXZ but there is an emstorage.img in it, which was not in the original. emstorage is internal data and is 8GB free space with two FATs.

This would lead me to think that it should wipe internal storage but not userdata.

I have not run this file yet, just spent some time looking it over.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

CellZealot said:


> I find it interesting that this wipes data because there is no userdata.img in this file like the original FXZ but there is an emstorage.img in it, which was not in the original. emstorage is internal data and is 8GB free space with two FATs.
> 
> This would lead me to think that it should wipe internal storage but not userdata.
> 
> I have not run this file yet, just spent some time looking it over.


FYI, the original FXZ never wiped user data.


----------



## John L. Galt

5 seconds left for a new mirror - my MF account took it in hte first try this morning. Apparently, not only VZW has been having connectivity issues! lol


----------



## John L. Galt

CellZealot said:


> FYI, the original FXZ never wiped user data.


Right, and that's why this change is ... weird.


----------



## John L. Galt

http://www.mediafire.com/file/9y7kepv2jv25hht/VRZ_XT875_5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip


----------



## CellZealot

I am just trying to understand how it works the way it does.

If you look at the XML file ou can see the lines for wiping data, cache, and internal storage and then later the write of the emstorage.img after preinstall.img.

If it says it wipes emstorage and then writes a blank formatted emstorage.img then how can internal storage be preserved?

As I said, I am just trying to understand the files and haven't run it yet as I have no need.

I am very happy with my Bionic on 5.9.901 right now.


----------



## John L. Galt

As am I - I just haven't ahd time to peruse hte various install scripts in this file yet like I have with other files, so I did not know it was doing all this.

I'll probably peruse it later today. I may even try it to see if we need the cdt.bin or not as well as to see what exactly gets erased. I also need to upgrade my SDCard as I bought a 32 GB on two nights ago lol....

So much to do, so little time!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*Added two more mirrors to the OP. Thank you guys for rehosting.*


----------



## z28nck33

Awesome. Glad to see this


----------



## dstreng

lets get this thread pinned


----------



## John L. Galt

My take on what should work:



http://androidforums.com/motorola-droid-bionic/474160-5-5-893-fxz-file-leaked.html#post3736617 said:


> OK, from Thom's informative post, Here: http://androidforums.com/motorola-droid-bionic/438060-bionic-reference-terms-links.html
> 
> Here is the data:
> 
> *5.5.893* ... production OTA - release 2011.12.12
> *5.5.893T875.Verizon.US* - System version
> *2.3.4* - Android version
> *CDMA_N_03.1C.57Rltedc_u_05.15.01* - Baseband version
> *WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21* - Webtop version
> *2.6.35.7-g68606e6 - [email protected] #1* - Kernel version
> *5.5.1_84_DBN-62* - Build number
> 
> *5.7.893*
> *5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.US* - System version
> *2.3.4* - Android version
> *CDMA_N_03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.15.02* - Baseband version
> *WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21* - Webtop version
> *2.6.35.7-g68606e6 - [email protected] #1 *- Kernel version
> *5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-11* - Build number
> 
> *5.8.894*
> *5.8.894.XT875.Verizon.US* - System version
> *2.3.4 *- Android version
> *CDMA_N_03.1C.57RLTEDC_U_05.15.03* - Baseband version
> *WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21* - Webtop version
> *2.6.35.7-g68606e6 - [email protected] #1* - Kernel version
> *5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-2* - Build number
> 
> *5.9.901* ... leaked OTA (a first) ... 2011.12.19
> *5.9.901.XT875.Verizon.US* - System version
> *2.3.4* - Android version
> *CDMA_N_04.06.00R LTEDC_U_07.1E.00* - Baseband version
> *WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-24* - Webtop version
> *2.6.35.7-g83fla47 - [email protected] #1* - Kernel version
> *5.5.1_84_DBN-70* - Build number
> 
> As you can see 5.7.893 differ only in system version and baseband, so the FXZ should work perfectly fine.
> 
> 5.8.894 has a different kernel email address but the same version, so theoretically it should work too.
> 
> 5.9.901 is the only real drawback here that may require some significant (or perhaps not that much once the steps are worked out) to revert.


I'm hopipng for confirmation that this will work for 894 and 901.


----------



## real0325

Bump


----------



## moset

Any confirmation on this working from 901?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

With 901, there is an additional step in that after flashing you get an error, and you need to flash the cdt.bin from the actual 5.9.901 update in order to get it working again. That's what Timmy wrote in the FXZ sticky.


----------



## realbbb

various replacement xml. just copy to your uncompressed fxz folder. No overwrite needed, select the one you want from RSDlite.









no cdt.bin fail
http://dl.dropbox.co...NO_CDT_FAIL.xml

no cdt.bin fail no erase
http://dl.dropbox.co...IL_NO_ERASE.xml

just radio
http://dl.dropbox.co....RADIO_ONLY.xml

system only
http://dl.dropbox.co...n.en.SYSTEM.xml

BBB
Killing me, hardly.


----------



## moset

realbbb said:


> various replacement xml. just copy to your uncompressed fxz folder. No overwrite needed, select the one you want from RSDlite.
> 
> no cdt.bin fail
> http://dl.dropbox.co...NO_CDT_FAIL.xml
> 
> no cdt.bin fail no erase
> http://dl.dropbox.co...IL_NO_ERASE.xml
> 
> just system
> http://dl.dropbox.co....RADIO_ONLY.xml
> 
> radio only
> http://dl.dropbox.co...n.en.SYSTEM.xml
> 
> BBB
> Killing me, hardly.


Ok, I'm on 901.
I copy No CDT fail .xml to the FXZ folder and run it in RSD? 
USB debugging on
Unknown source allow
USB mode PC mode

This gets me back to 5.5.893

From there I can root? 
Make the forever root edits then update to 901 again?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## esahly

I have the same question as Moset, I am on the .901 leak and wish to return to the upgrade path. I have downloaded the new RSD Lite 5.6 as well as the new drivers. I also have the 893 fxz file. According the realBBB's post, I also need to download one of his CDT fix FXZs. I have downloaded the "no CDT.bin fail" XML from his post. Do I flash this with RSD after I flash the full 893 fxz? Before? In lieu of? Thanks for all the help everyone, this forum has saved my butt numerous times already!


----------



## duvious

Damn Motorola and their locked bootloaders.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## unchoney

I have tried to dl the revised XML files but all I get is a copy showing up on browser without the dl starting... what am I missing?


----------



## esahly

To dl the xml file right click on the link and choose save link as....that should save the xml file on to your pc..then copy that file into the decompressed fxz folder you shoukd already have.
Anybody have any ideas regarding hiw to flash this properly from my previous post??


----------



## unchoney

esahly said:


> To dl the xml file right click on the link and choose save link as....that should save the xml file on to your pc..then copy that file into the decompressed fxz folder you shoukd already have.
> Anybody have any ideas regarding hiw to flash this properly from my previous post??


Thank you!


----------



## DunDun

Put the ".901 cdt.bin" file in the folder and flash the "VRZ_XT875_5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml" and... PRAY Bro!


----------



## unchoney

Was successful going from 901 to 893 and rooted in under 10 min running full fxz file with no cdt.bin failure file and ROTA893!


----------



## Patgt500

I flashed this from RSD, and it worked fine, but after i couldn't get root with 43V3R Root. It would get all the way to where it should be installing superuser and such, and then it would say the rush failed. any ideas anyone?


----------



## realbbb

Patgt500 said:


> I flashed this from RSD, and it worked fine, but after i couldn't get root with 43V3R Root. It would get all the way to where it should be installing superuser and such, and then it would say the rush failed. any ideas anyone?


Read.... then get rota893.zip

Will get root on fxz.

BBB
Confusing, i know.


----------



## John L. Galt

For the unintiated, could you explain this a bit more?

Reason I ask is that people are still trying to flash lib.so files for the 901 radio into ROms that don't work natively with the 901 radio firmware - *without actually having the 901 radio firmware installed*... *sigh*

So, I'm worried (sort of) that folks will see this and use the .XML file(s) and then start complaining that nothing is working....

Lol - I was replying to a much older post....


----------



## Patgt500

Thanks RealBBB, i missed that part


----------



## DroidModderX

Im getting mbmloader process failed, guess its because i had already tried to flash the 5.9.901update.zip. as far as i can tell i am now without root with no way to root


----------



## stoffelck

realbbb said:


> various replacement xml. just copy to your uncompressed fxz folder. No overwrite needed, select the one you want from RSDlite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no cdt.bin fail
> http://dl.dropbox.co...NO_CDT_FAIL.xml
> 
> no cdt.bin fail no erase
> http://dl.dropbox.co...IL_NO_ERASE.xml
> 
> just radio
> http://dl.dropbox.co....RADIO_ONLY.xml
> 
> system only
> http://dl.dropbox.co...n.en.SYSTEM.xml
> 
> BBB
> Killing me, hardly.


Thanks for this. Was having trouble getting back to stock for device return using rsdlite. Your xml saved me. Oddly I called about bill, casually mentioned some data drops and 26 minutes later VZW was replacing my phone with anything I wanted. LOL They insisted really. OH well going to try out the Rezound. Sure have enjoyed ripping the guts out of this Bionic. Thank you always for your smarts BBB. and for your random sigs


----------



## Murd

wow, thank you so much for those modified xml's, they saved my softbrick when every other option failed

may the source be with you


----------



## jickracer007

Help someone please, please, please I used Rsd Lite 5.6 and vzw 902 and I am just boot looping I did accidently run it with showing the device before the flash could that have caused a major issue?
I just keep boot-looping Help please


----------

